# Vee block and a  file handle



## cathead (Dec 4, 2022)

It's a cold morning and my vehicle is at the paint shop for some bed liner in the pickup box.  A good friend let me use his
truck but not wanting to take advantage too much, I decided to spend some time and tinker in the shop this morning.
My truck will be done tomorrow.

My first project was to make a handle for a pipeliner file that I picked up at the scrap yard.  It's not worn and very little rust so
I can't imagine why it might be tossed.  Anyhow, it was a little lathe project.  It works really well on wood as well as metals
so glad to have it in my file collection.  I'm sure they are not a cheap item to buy.

My second project involved the last two inches of a solid truck receiver that was left over from making a pair of 5c collet holders.
It was rough and had been torched on but I could see a VEE block in there somewhere.  First at hand was to square it up and
get it true.  Then I milled out the Vs.  I'm happy with the outcome of both projects and being able to play in the shop a bit.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I used a piece of copper pipe for the ferrule and burned in the tapered rectangular file end using a torch to heat the file handle.  I saw that on the
web on You Tube so had to try it.  It does make a lot of smoke!





Maybe they tossed it because of the rust, I just don't know......By the way those are not my feet, the cat had to get in the picture!


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 4, 2022)

Both items look great!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 4, 2022)

Looking great Burt!


----------

